# Building the ultimate above-ground planter for less than 25% of the commercial one.



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

In the Gardening forums here, I've read a number of posts from folks who have had problems with their plantings due to soil conditions, pests, worms in potatoes, and other issues. I have had the same problems to some degree.

Our particular dilemma this last year is that my wife is a military officer, and we had to rent the house where she is currently stationed. (Our permanent home is in Florida, and she is stationed in Georgia.). I normally grow in a raised bed, but we couldn't tear up the yard in the rental, so we thought we would be limited to containers...at least until I discovered the VegTrug elevated planter. Unfortunately, it cost over $300 plus shipping, and that seemed excessive. SO...relying on my somewhat limited woodworking skills, I went to work building a near duplicate for less than $75.00, and thankfully, the results were fantastic.

This is the commercial version with dimensions. Thankfully, it was exactly what I needed to start the build.








Off to Lowes to purchase 1X2's, 1X4's, 2X4's, and some bolts.
Then, having measured the lengths, and figured the angles, it was time for a bunch of cutting...








Next a mockup to plan where half-mortices would be located...








Angles cut and test fit of the base...








Side slats attached....








Continued in next post...


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

*Custom Veg Trug....continued*

Continuing....

Slats completed and perfect positioning....








Now time for the end caps....








Getting Close to done....








Used Plasti-Dip to protect the bottom of the legs from rot while placed on the ground....








READY! Liner is same as weed cover that allows water to seep through...








Continued in next post... (Planting and protections)


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

*Custom Veg-Trug Continued....*

After planting, and a few weeks later...THIS!








Tomato's, egg plant, cucumbers, carrots, and herbs.

Ordered this to protect from birds and other pests....








Used high grade potting soil with vermiculite, a bit of perlite, compost, peat moss, and seaweed tea.
Don't have pictures, but the final results were great. the deep-V constructions allows for long roots, and weeping irrigation on a timer twice a day worked super. I may build multiples for my house in Florida to sit above the beds outside my pool fence. Nice thing, is when we move, we can take it with us and reuse anywhere.

Well...after completion, it was time for.....








Cheers!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks. I might try this instead of tearing up the yard.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice, come spring I better learn to grow some food.......sigh I hate gardening.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

That is awesome! Great work and idea, thanks for sharing.

BF


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You know... Adding wheels to that would let you bring it in to the garage during the winter so you could work on it and then start your sprouts early and wheel it out into the sun after the last frost is over. Might be a good way to squeeze in two growing seasons in one year - especially if you use the right combination of crops.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cut in half plastic 55-gal drums are another cheap option if you don't mind the appearance.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Great info, Thanks!


----------

